# Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Have some ?



## Joe.G (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I am not sure where to post these questions.

I picked up a 50 LBS bag of Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth, I am planning on using it around the Barn and feeding it to my livestock Mainly Rabbits and Chickens.

Then I got reading a bit on the net and I am now thinking of also giving it to the dog's it seems that it is good there health.

Anyone have any experience with this stuff is it worth it? If so what would be the best way to add it to the dog's / Chickens/ Rabbits routine? How much should I give?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 16, 2012)

Give it to your dog. It helps with parasites. 

I used it around the area in my backyard for my bunny run. Dog gets powdered with it. You can put it on their food and works. 

Just follow the directions on the 50 lbs bag. 

Good Luck. Let us know how it works for you. I've had no problems with my bunnies or my dog using the product. 

K


----------



## Joe.G (Feb 16, 2012)

On the bag it just says 2% of there feed I have no idea what that would be. I read online A Tsp or Tbsp is good.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 16, 2012)

*Joe.G wrote: *


> On the bag it just says 2% of there feed I have no idea what that would be. I read online A Tsp or Tbsp is good.


Yep that's what I know too. But introduce it slowly. A little more each time until you are up to that level. Bunnies bellies are very sensitive. All should use an introductory program when introducing new stuff to your bunnies.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 16, 2012)

So one part of d.e. per 49 parts of food. A tablespoon would be used with 49 tablespoons of food, which is 24.5 ounces, which is a little over 3 cups.


----------



## Arwen (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, I have used it for my chickens and coatimundis. I haven't used it on my rabbit because she is mostly an indoor rabbit. Anyway, I never bothered with the mathematical formula to figure out exactly how much to use. I just mix in enough to lightly coat the food. I've had no problems and no parasites.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope to take Honey out a few times in warmer weather & wouldn't want to do it without doing all I can to prevent parasites safely. I may just treat the yard where I'll be putting an xpen temporarily, as I don't know how well applying DE to greens or pellets would work.

Arwen, please tell us about your coatimundis.


----------



## candykittten (Feb 18, 2012)

Where do you get food grade Diatomaceous Earth? A horse/livestock store?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> Where do you get food grade Diatomaceous Earth? A horse/livestock store?



I got mine in a Pet Store. But if you do a search, you will see this connected to horse care, so I would assume you could get it in a horse/livestock store. I'd do a search and see where you could get it. I'm really impressed with the product. Kept the bugs down in the area for my bunnies, also benefited Jake. 

K


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 18, 2012)

This is fascinating! I've never heard of this stuff before. I wonder, though, does it scratch up the inside of the digestive tract? What about the dehydrating properties? Does it only dehydrate bugs, or does it have that effect on mammals too? I'd hate to think of it sucking the water out of the digestive tract. I'd be worried about blockages. :shock:

Rue


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> This is fascinating! I've never heard of this stuff before. I wonder, though, does it scratch up the inside of the digestive tract? What about the dehydrating properties? Does it only dehydrate bugs, or does it have that effect on mammals too? I'd hate to think of it sucking the water out of the digestive tract. I'd be worried about blockages. :shock:
> 
> Rue



Here's something to read about the product. There's a section about smaller pets.

http://www.grandpasdiatomaceousearth.com/Pets.html

Hope this helps. Understand completely about blockages. Worry about it myself more now with Neville. 

K 

eta: I've never used it in their food, only on the ground and Jake's skin. Again, I'm impressed by it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 18, 2012)

It affects only insects with hard shells. I think it's wikipedia where I saw an explanation. I'm always leery of what places that sell it say.

EDIT" Yes, wikipedia. It says d e is used in drinking water filtration systems, which had better mean it's completely safe for humans & other mammals.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> It affects only insects with hard shells. I think it's wikipedia where I saw an explanation. I'm always leery of what places that sell it say.


I'm not leery. Learned to read between the lines. Don't take anything for face value, even wikipedia. Read the sites, but also read other venues. Also talked to a few who were successful with it. Was leery trying a new product, always am with anything, but glad I did. 

Don't blame anyone for being leery now a days, though. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Feb 18, 2012)

Oooh interesting I didn't know you could feed animals DE. I have heard of it being used for filters, including aquarium filters.

I was actually just watching a Bones episode that mentioned DE.


----------



## Joe.G (Feb 18, 2012)

You may also be able to find it in Garden Shops, its used for bug control. The stuff that is used in Pool filters isn't Food Grade which is what you want.

I get mine at a local agway but i also know tractor SUpply sells it. I pay $30.00 For a 50 LBS Bag.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like an excellent idea. I think I will go check it out too. That way, my buns get go try out some fresh grass and dandelions =)


----------



## Arwen (Feb 20, 2012)

If you've ever seen a diatom under a microscope, they are absolutely beautiful and the edges and points are super sharp. To an insect, this is deadly. Remember insects have an outer skeleton. What it does is scratches through their skeleton allowing their soft insides to seep out and dehydrate the insect (or internal parasites other than insects which would be softer).

I got mine at the local feed store. I also mix it in with my chickens' nesting material to keep their coop bug free. It does not harm mammal's insides. I've been using it for a couple years now and my animals have had no ill effects and are parasite free.


Oh and FYI, make sure to get the food grade DE. As mentioned above, its used for filters, don't get that kind.


----------

